
Ask HN: What does the black banner at the top of hacker news represent? - mrburton
If you log in to Hacker news, you&#x27;ll notice the top bar has a black stripe going across the top. Does anyone know what it represents?
======
jonathanyc
Probably the death of Stephen Hawkings, famous physicist. The black bar
appears on such occasions.

~~~
mrburton
That makes perfect sense. I was aware he died, but I wasn't aware these two
were related.

------
detaro
it's added when someone important to the community died, in this case Stephen
Hawking today. Thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582136)

